# Sleeping positions



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you mean like this?









Or maybe like this?









Oops that isn't what I thought it was. The one I was looking for was Javelin sprawled out just like yur pup.


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, I always thought that it would be uncomfortable for them to sleep on their back. As it seems they don't mind at all. I haven't caught Yoshi with a camera but he likes to lie on his back as well.

Poodles and strange sleeping positions are the best.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

you mean like this, she was exhausted had whined hours to get on my lap


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's Sulo, truly his momma's boy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Taken moments ago


----------



## funksoul (Mar 24, 2015)

Charlie in a few states of comfort..love the pic where he looks like hes dreaming. also he looks small in some of the pics


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Dear! I'm afraid Molly is dreaming of being a 'Centerfold' ...................





THEN ANOTHER DAY SHE DECIDED TO TRY BEING A PRETZEL!.............................



WHO KNOWS WHAT THEY DREAM OF................WE CAN ONLY GUESS? LOL!


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

> THEN ANOTHER DAY SHE DECIDED TO TRY BEING A PRETZEL!.............................


It makes me wonder how they can sleep like that without having stiff neck the next day. If I slept like that I wouldn't be able to move my neck around at all.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Good thing my printer is broken because Sailor and Wilson would be trying to make life-size copies of Miss Molly to pin up on their kennel walls. They are bad boys with good taste!


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm reading this in the living room and I looked down at my pup....I think she really wanted to be part of this thread. :act-up:


----------



## Elliii (Aug 12, 2015)

It certainly looks that way. "What are you doing? Oh, that seems like such a good idea to lie like that. Let's try. Yes and now I'm a part of this too."


----------

